# Model's showcases designs by Yumi Katsura during Japan Couture 2012 Singapore at The Shoppes at Marina Bay Sands in Singapore - Nov. 28,2012 (37x)



## Mandalorianer (29 Nov. 2012)

​


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2012)

fantastische Bilder, Top aktuell :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (30 Nov. 2012)

sehr schöne post. tausend dank.


----------



## scw (30 Nov. 2012)

außergewöhnliche Bilder, danke


----------



## numair (3 Dez. 2012)

tolle bilder, vielen dank


----------



## Swally (4 Dez. 2012)

Geile Kleider! Danke!


----------



## sly777 (5 Dez. 2012)

steiles laufsteg-design! :thumbup:


----------



## SIKRA (7 Dez. 2012)

Das nenn ich mal heisse Kuture.


----------



## mbenzstang (27 Dez. 2012)

very interesting fashion..great images!


----------



## tyr (11 Jan. 2013)

:thx::thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (11 Jan. 2013)

sehr sehr hübsch


----------



## sponko27 (24 Jan. 2013)

schöne, experimentelle Bilder!


----------

